
How I acquired my first 10 customers - kareemm
https://blog.cronhub.io/how-i-acquired-my-first-10-customers-for-cronhub/
======
craftoman
How to get your first 10 customers using the following formula: 1\. Find a job
on a big trustworthy corporation (50 respect points) 2\. Start writing
articles on medium (25 respect points) 3\. Learn how to sell yourself the
right way (15 respect points) 4\. Be the real boss on social media. (30
respect points)

After you collect enough respect points, start side projects and let them grow
naturally like a plant and always remember that people will start using your
projects once they find out who's really behind them.

Pro tip: If you worked on companies like Google or Facebook you automatically
get 1000 respect points so you don't need 2,3,4 steps.

------
baccredited
Couple of thoughts:

\- I'm already a paying customer and this product is seriously awesome

\- The net revenue number is depressing as hell.

~~~
icedchai
Yes, it is depressing. Getting a SaaS running that makes any real money is a
ton of work. This goes way beyond software development. Why do you think real
companies spend millions on marketing and sales? At the small scale, with rare
exceptions, it's build it and almost nobody shows up.

------
peacetreefrog
This is cool, seems like getting this article on HN should be helpful for you.

I like the total net revenue figure, $710 and low expenses.

I'm in a similar range for my side project, a few thousands of dollars (prob a
similar net revenue figure to yours) but not nearly enough to take it full
time and (by itself, from a pure financial perspective) not enough to justify
the huge amounts of time I spend on it it.

A lot of people say getting the first X (3 or 10 or whatever) customers is the
hardest, but for me it's definitely been expanding on that and taking it to
the next level. One book that seems promising to me is Gabriel Weinberg's
book, tractionbook.com, though I haven't had a ton of time to try and
implement all the ideas yet.

------
Cpoll
I imagine some of your potential customers would opt for Dead Man's Snitch,
since they've been around longer (and they're a bit cheaper). What does your
product do to differentiate itself from that?

